# Hoof trimming



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

How often do you trim your beef cattle hoofs ?

I have 1 large cow that I just noticed her rear hoofs are curling up and in, the outside hoof... I doubt I can do it so I'm asking locals if they know of anyone...

I half to admit I didn't realize cows hoofs would need trimming until I started looking into it...

I'll post a few pics later today...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't think they should need trimming unless the are confined to the point of limiting movement. Have never thought about my beef feet.

When I milked had a hoof trimmer once or twice a year and always had the comment that my cows feet looked good. I was putting them out to pasture once a day.

Could be she has fast growing gene and can't keep ahead.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it is the outside claw on both sides its likely a genetic thing . . . my thought would be to cull that cow . . . or at least don't keep any replacements from her. Dairy is a different world where it isn't possible to select for maintenance free foot but in beef I would think differently. That curled up toe "corkscrew" in trimmer's parlance is more likely to develop an ulcer and make the cow lame.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> How often do you trim your beef cattle hoofs ?


I don't to answer your question.

+1 to Gear's response above, cull her.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Chronic hoof problems get shipped. I've always looked at the hooves of livestock. A solid foundation starts at the foot, same applies to livestock.

Cattle hooves are like human nails, they grow continually. In times of extremely wet conditions I've had to help a few cows but otherwise you can do a few things to ensure it doesn't become an issue. It helps to have a hard rough area for them to trim their hooves like around water tanks and mineral licks. Try not to feed them hay in wet areas because they will be be standing for long periods of time also allow them to loaf in dry areas. Think about your fingers and feet pruning staying in a pool for long periods.

Too much high energy feed in beef cattle will accelerate hoof growth. This is why dairies periodically trim their herd.


----------

